# I got a car with 5 passengers pulled over



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I got a ping at a college bar. 5 girls tried to fit in my X. I kicked them all out and got the $5 cancel fee. They said that other drivers let them. 
That just set something off in me that made me mad. I heard that excuse many times but brushed it off. This time I wanted to make sure no X driver took all 5 of them. 
I parked my car and waited for another Uber to show up. Sure enough, it was another sedan and those cheapskates tried to flirt their way into stuffing themselves into the next car. I took video of all 5 getting in, along with the license plate number. I warned the driver that it's illegal. He wouldn't listen to me and left anyway. 
I followed him out of the bar, recording video the whole time. Then called the police to report a dangerous driver that requires immediate attention. I kept the police informed about the driver's location. A few minutes later, a cop showed up and pulled over the driver. I told the cop what happened. Uber is illegal in my state (but the town I was in supports Uber) so I mentioned that he drives for Uber.
Hope that driver got several tickets that Uber won't pay. I also plan to send the video to Uber to hopefully get him deactivated. 
I had to make an example out of him since it goes on too often.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

Don't feed the troll....


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I do not know that I would have gone to all of that trouble. I *might* have reported his licence plate number (and I stress the "might'), but I doubt that I would have followed and recorded him or sent in the whole thing to the Uber. I would have waited for my next ping and worried about my own purse.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber doesn't care. That's why they don't indicate in the rider app how many passengers the cars can accept. They will just blame the driver if anything happens.


----------



## kaigor (Aug 28, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Uber doesn't care. That's why they don't indicate in the rider app how many passengers the cars can accept. They will just blame the driver if anything happens.


Uh yes they do. Have you ever looked at the app closely? It says right on it the max number of passengers


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

You're a jerk. Unless you have a badge, you don't enforce.


----------



## BDAWG (Nov 17, 2015)

Nice, I hope u feel good about taking the food out of that guys mouth and kids and family's mouth...good job buddy


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

I got frustrated by that excuse too but I wouldn't have gone to all that trouble. Just reported the plate if I happened to see it happen in front of me. I have money to make elsewhere. As for people calling you a jerk and a rat and how you should feel sorry that this guy now can't make money, please. The whole "no snitching" code is asinine to say the least. You don't owe someone doing something dangerous and/or making your life harder a damn thing.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

1) Proper response is "But one of you has to sit in my lap"

2) Unrelated but similar / funny story.

I am driving to pick up some Chinese food and the road I am on goes over a river, and cops from the town I live in used to always sit on one end looking for speeders. So on my way to pick up food, they are parked there, which means they are normally there for a good hour or so... It is like fishing in a fash pond. Ka-Ching

On my way back, I am about 2 miles from the bridge and this jerk is seriously riding my bumper. There is no real place to pass... so of course, I slow down. Dick move. Guilty. So this guy is starting to fume. You can see him getting hotter and hotter, and he even starts doing the drop back, accelerate, get real close to hitting, back off, repeat. I keep it to about 5 miles under the speed limit. He is getting hotter and hotter, and right as we get near the bridge, I signal, pull over to the side.

He passes me, honks, gives me the finger, shouts something and then starts racing through all his gears.. Bridge is over half a mile long. When he gets to the other end, he is easily doing 75 - 80 (Speed limit 35) and WHOOSSH.. Lights go on. BUSTED. He pulls right over. NAILED. 

I just do my "Driving Miss Daisy" slowly roll passed at 35 MPH and wave and smile as I go passed. 

Granted. In hind sight, he could have gotten my plate, tracked me down, and killed me and my family, but really did not think he would be that bright, especially, he was prob not thinking other than the huge ticket he was about to get doing twice the speed limit on a rural road


----------



## ELA UBER (Jan 4, 2016)

You should be proud of your self you are getting a raise. Uber is so happy to have you.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

Good thing Uber implemented "UbeRat" 
Where even the losers feel a sense of entitlement.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

SafeT said:


> Uber doesn't care. That's why they don't indicate in the rider app how many passengers the cars can accept. They will just blame the driver if anything happens.


In Miami is asks how many passengers, they just recently changed it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

This is the new option here.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Lol dude your a loser with no life


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

An accident with seat belts is bad enough, an accident while overloaded is terrible! Top work champ 

To all the haters saying the OP took food off the drivers table, The next driver took his own food off the table. Idiot!


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Instyle said:


> An accident with seat belts is bad enough, an accident while overloaded is terrible! Top work champ
> 
> To all the haters saying the OP took food off the drivers table, The next driver took his own food off the table. Idiot!


More importantly for every guy that lets people jam 5 or 6 into a 4 passenger car, there is more chance the next person you pick up will expect that of you.

My Infiniti can hold 5 passengers besides me fairly comfortably, as long as one of those is in the trunk.

'Nuff said.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

I am an XL. I pull up to a bar for an X request and the Uber in front of me is loading SEVEN passengers into a tiny car.

I was busy and it happened fast so I didn't do what you did, but next time, I am.

People who take more than allowed are screwing another driver. This dude I saw hosed me out of an XL when other X rides were all over the place or he hosed another X out of a fare, either way, reporting them is the response for screwing other drivers, not screwing that driver.


One time I turned down 5 (XL not available yet) and a cabbie behind me yelled "I'll take you." I was ready to video it and send it to the cops and his boss, but when I saw the driver who was a pathetic looking dude that looked unwashed for a week with goodwill clothes, I showed pity and decided to let the girls have what they deserved. Maybe they will learn something.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I gave the driver a warning and he chose not to listen and break the law. That driver stole a fare from an XL or another X. I would have loved to see those cheap brats also get in trouble. 
Another time I had a ping for 5 passengers at a house party that just got busted. Those girls were definitely under 21. They wouldn't get out of my car so I handed them over to the police.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm OK with reporting to Uber. Not ok reporting to police.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

JimS said:


> I'm OK with reporting to Uber. Not ok reporting to police.


Or following him around and videotaping and taking pics like your the uber mafia or something, report him to uber and move along


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

This is good troll bait. Let's see how many pages it goes.


----------



## g-rap_rider (Jan 3, 2016)

maui said:


> 1) Proper response is "But one of you has to sit in my lap"
> 
> 2) Unrelated but similar / funny story.
> 
> ...


Ha ha "dick move. guilty" Sounds like me.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

The only time I would ever report someone to the police would be if there was a crime with a victim involved. Somebody who needed help. Or property that was being destroyed. That driver and those girls were all voluntarily in that car. Maybe breaking the law. But it's there business.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I got a ping at a college bar. 5 girls tried to fit in my X. I kicked them all out and got the $5 cancel fee. They said that other drivers let them.
> That just set something off in me that made me mad. I heard that excuse many times but brushed it off. This time I wanted to make sure no X driver took all 5 of them.
> I parked my car and waited for another Uber to show up. Sure enough, it was another sedan and those cheapskates tried to flirt their way into stuffing themselves into the next car. I took video of all 5 getting in, along with the license plate number. I warned the driver that it's illegal. He wouldn't listen to me and left anyway.
> I followed him out of the bar, recording video the whole time. Then called the police to report a dangerous driver that requires immediate attention. I kept the police informed about the driver's location. A few minutes later, a cop showed up and pulled over the driver. I told the cop what happened. Uber is illegal in my state (but the town I was in supports Uber) so I mentioned that he drives for Uber.
> ...


Good for you. I thank you on behalf of all Uber/Lyft drivers who are honest and abide by the rules and laws. These people are never going to get it if we all just stand passive and let them get away with these things.

I bet that driver will now stop making it difficult for the rest of us to do our jobs safely if he doesn't get deactivated. Thanks again !!!!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> One time I turned down 5 and a cabbie behind me yelled "I'll take you." I was ready to video it and send it to the cops and his boss, but when I saw the driver who was a pathetic looking dude that looked unwashed for a week with goodwill clothes, I showed pity and decided to let the girls have what they deserved.


...........reminds me of the time that I was southbound on 9th at Pennsylvania, N.W. This beat-up Camry, all scratched and dented with faded paint. a few rust spots on the hood and roof, a loud muffler and sporting a big black "U" logo in the right back glass pulls up next to me. The door opens and this woman flies out of it, leaving open the door and jumps into my cab. In a hysterical voice, she asks me

"Could you _*PLE-E-E-E-E-E-E-EASSSSE*_ get me to the Watergate? I'm late for an appointment and that Uber driver has been driving around in circles for forty minutes!! His car's filthy and smells and he hasn't taken a bath in at least a week from the way he smells. He can't speak English and keeps driving around in circles hollering 'GPS say go here'. It's just like home in Chicago with these Uber drivers. I had the same thing happen in St. Louis last week and L.A. the week before."

I reply, "Watergate, yes Ma'am. Easy. We will go the short block to Constitution Avenue, turn right, bear right up Virginia Avenue after we pass the back of the White House and will be there shortly. There might be a bit of traffic on Constitution, but we will get there. Will you need a receipt, or are you using a card? Card? Yes Ma'am, the credit card will be fine. Uber does offer taxis, here, as it does in Chicago, so if you want to use that to pay, you can. This is an Uber Taxi. You prefer to use the card? Yes, Ma'am"

She worried aloud about how much the bill from the UberX driver in his Uberhoopty was going to be. I informed her that if she would e-Mail Uber and explain the situation, I was sure that Uber would rectify the matter promptly. She did say that Uber had rectified previous problems, but wondered aloud if they might not think that she was trying to scam them. I informed her that the route that the driver takes shows up on the computer, so, it should be obvious even to an outsourced CSR that the driver was going in circles. She continued to complain about UberX drivers getting lost all the time in Chicago.

"You get that for which you pay, Ma'am. Ya' know, it is much going into the marketplace to buy oats for your _*hoss*_. If ya' want a full bag of good oats, you must be prepared to pay a fair price. If _*howevah, you ahh willin' t' settle faw' oats that already have been through the hoss........*_"

She found that entertaining. I got her to the Watergate in less than ten minutes, as the traffic on Constitution Avenue was not as bad as I had expected. Further, I know the timing of the lights on Constitution Avenue, so , after I had to stop at the red at Tenth after turning, I made every light. she gave me a nice tip on top of the fare.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........reminds me of the time that I was southbound on 9th at Pennsylvania, N.W. This beat-up Camry, all scratched and dented with faded paint. a few rust spots on the hood and roof, a loud muffler and sporting a big black "U" logo in the right back glass pulls up next to me. The door opens and this woman flies out of it, leaving open the door and jumps into my cab. In a hysterical voice, she asks me
> 
> "Could you _*PLE-E-E-E-E-E-E-EASSSSE*_ get me to the Watergate? I'm late for an appointment and that Uber driver has been driving around in circles for forty minutes!! His car's filthy and smells and he hasn't taken a bath in at least a week from the way he smells. He can't speak English and keeps driving around in circles hollering 'GPS say go here'. It's just like home in Chicago with these Uber drivers. I had the same thing happen in St. Louis last week and L.A. the week before."
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's a complete fabrication. If you had said it was a taxi, you could have sold it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Coachman said:


> The only time I would ever report someone to the police would be if there was a crime with a victim involved. Somebody who needed help. Or property that was being destroyed. That driver and those girls were all voluntarily in that car. Maybe breaking the law. But it's there business.


Think of it as possibly saving their lives as they may not try to overload a car next time.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yeah, that's a complete fabrication. If you had said it was a taxi, you could have sold it.


I understand.

If you make baseless, stereotyping, profiling and "false blanket" statements about junky taxis and unwashed, non-English speaking, dishonest taxi drivers it is the "undisputed truth".

If, based on more than one observation, I make statements about junky Uber cars, unwashed, non-English speaking and "geographically challenged" Uber drivers, it is a "complete fabrication".

Stop spreading your stereotyping and profiling lies about cabs, their drivers and the cab business.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yeah, that's a complete fabrication. If you had said it was a taxi, you could have sold it.


Uber drivers are well known for being geographically challenged and dependent on GPS. That and surge pricing are the complaints I hear most often.


----------



## kcgoober (Oct 15, 2015)

****ing snitch.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

JimS said:


> You're a jerk. Unless you have a badge, you don't enforce.


He handled it within the expected spectrum of possible responses. The next this driver sees something like that happen in front of him, he might respond a bit cooler or even hotter. This driver seems to have had a button pushed, lets simply let that part go for now.....

The fact is, the driver and the pax collectively either cheated and XL driver out of a ride or the X driver (the OP here) who was near by. That either should have been one XL call or two X calls asat.

The OP is not a jerk. The driver who overloaded that car in public view presented himself to all kinds of concerns outside of his control. In this case it was an angry Uber driver. The OP seemed a bit zealous, but that is a possibility that if you pull that kind of trick you are going to do it in front of a worked up person. There is an element of road rage behind the OP's story....

He should have simply called the plate numbers in to the police and followed their instructions if he was so inclined. People may not appreciate he did that, but the bottom line is, it is an option...... The offending driver was stealing asat.


----------



## sammy44 (Nov 17, 2014)

that big rat says it all.

than again, some people actually believe others owe them a life.

i would drive my car into you if you ever JAYWALK because you are breaking the law.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

What an azzhole.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

sammy44 said:


> i would drive my car into you if you ever JAYWALK because you are breaking the law.


I suspect that more than a few people, even on these boards have felt like doing that, but, fortunately, they failed to act on it. There are a number of factors that could get you into trouble if you did act on it. One thing would be the question of who had the "last clear chance" to avoid the collision. In the cases where the motorist strikes the pedestrian, usually it is the motorist.........not always, mind you, but usually.

There are other factors to consider, as well, but there is one.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I suspect that more than a few people, even on these boards have felt like doing that, but, fortunately, they failed to act on it. There are a number of factors that could get you into trouble if you did act on it. One thing would be the question of who had the "last clear chance" to avoid the collision. In the cases where the motorist strikes the pedestrian, usually it is the motorist.........not always, mind you, but usually.
> 
> There are other factors to consider, as well, but there is one.


How about not advocating being a sh*t bag murderer? That should be the first and ONLY reason anyone needs.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

maui said:


> 1) Proper response is "But one of you has to sit in my lap"
> 
> 2) Unrelated but similar / funny story.
> 
> ...


Usually they are drunk. Sober drivers very rarely exhibit that kind of behavior.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

D Town said:


> How about not advocating being a sh*t bag murderer? That should be the first and ONLY reason anyone needs.


The operative word here is "should". I do not disagree with you. In fact, most of us who have felt like it at one time or another felt that way in a moment of anger. Once we remembered how our parents raised us, we quickly dismissed the idea. In fact, more than once I have thought "It is a good thing for him that my parents raised me right". My parents raised me right and I assume that yours did, as well.

As you once worked as a bouncer, I have little doubt that you need me to tell you that there are those whose parents did not raise them in the manner that yours and mine raised us. You can add to those the cases where "Mama tried". I am sure that you have seen more than you care to of both.

Of course, the first reason is the "right" one. For those for whom the "right" reason carries no weight, there are the reasons that would at least keep them out of trouble. It is a corollary of the "If for no other reason than.......", "If that does not motivate you/give you caution, this will...." or "If you will not believe that as a motive, you will believe this..........".

The purpose of penalties is to act as a deterrent to those who will not do right of their own accord.


----------



## Funky Dung (Nov 3, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I got a ping at a college bar. 5 girls tried to fit in my X. I kicked them all out and got the $5 cancel fee. They said that other drivers let them.
> That just set something off in me that made me mad. I heard that excuse many times but brushed it off. This time I wanted to make sure no X driver took all 5 of them.
> I parked my car and waited for another Uber to show up. Sure enough, it was another sedan and those cheapskates tried to flirt their way into stuffing themselves into the next car. I took video of all 5 getting in, along with the license plate number. I warned the driver that it's illegal. He wouldn't listen to me and left anyway.
> I followed him out of the bar, recording video the whole time. Then called the police to report a dangerous driver that requires immediate attention. I kept the police informed about the driver's location. A few minutes later, a cop showed up and pulled over the driver. I told the cop what happened. Uber is illegal in my state (but the town I was in supports Uber) so I mentioned that he drives for Uber.
> ...


I hate you.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I understand.
> 
> If you make baseless, stereotyping, profiling and "false blanket" statements about junky taxis and unwashed, non-English speaking, dishonest taxi drivers it is the "undisputed truth".
> 
> ...


I repeat what I have experienced and what I am told dailey. I have no idea if there are junky Uber cars outside of my area, but I have seen nor heard of none here. Being that Uber drivers and the quality of their vehicles are rated whereas cabs are not, which means it's up to the pax which cars and drivers stay in the Uber system, this story is highly unlikely.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Coachman said:


> The only time I would ever report someone to the police would be if there was a crime with a victim involved. Somebody who needed help. Or property that was being destroyed. That driver and those girls were all voluntarily in that car. Maybe breaking the law. But it's there business.


What about theft?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> Uber drivers are well known for being geographically challenged and dependent on GPS. That and surge pricing are the complaints I hear most often.


Then we are doing 1,000 times better than cabs. I don't even have the time to write all of the common complaints I hear here for them. Suffice to say, they are consistent and constant.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Then we are doing 1,000 times better than cabs. I don't even have the time to write all of the common complaints I hear here for them. Suffice to say, they are consistent and constant.


And as someone in the cab business I hear complaints about Uber. What's your point? That people kiss the ass of whoever is serving them? People know you like to hear you're better than your competition. At least three times a day I get phone calls from frantic people saying "how long to get a cab here? The Uber driver is lost and I'm late!" Our drivers hear "I tried Uber and they suck" all day long.

Who is "we" and how are they doing better than cabs? Certainly not Uber drivers. Uber drivers are getting royally screwed by their "partner."


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

i get it but the lengths you went to are kinda some loser like

people who take their minimum wage earning job too seriously are always annoying


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> At least three times a day I get phone calls from frantic people saying "how long to get a cab here? The Uber driver is lost and I'm late!"


Yeah, that's completely fabricated fiction. Really dude? At least make up things that are remotely believable.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thats a sure way of getting your ass kicked next time.... mind your own business. Once they are out of your car... go on your way.


----------



## lovisone (Jul 19, 2015)

Last time it happened to me I asked if any of them had never used Lyft before and gave the guy who hadn't my referral code. He got $50 in free rides, I got $20 referral bonus, I took 1/2 of the group to their destination in uberx and the other 1/2 of the party arrived in a free Lyft about 5 minutes later. It's not hard to make everyone happy.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yeah, that's completely fabricated fiction. Really dude? At least make up things that are remotely believable.


Did Travis personally administer your Uber Kool-Aid enema?

You don't know jack crap about this business. You prove it with every post.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

maui said:


> 1) Proper response is "But one of you has to sit in my lap"
> 
> 2) Unrelated but similar / funny story.
> 
> ...


That was the most deliciously, radically, obviously evil! Do it again! Do it again! Do it again!


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ...........reminds me of the time that I was southbound on 9th at Pennsylvania, N.W. This beat-up Camry, all scratched and dented with faded paint. a few rust spots on the hood and roof, a loud muffler and sporting a big black "U" logo in the right back glass pulls up next to me. The door opens and this woman flies out of it, leaving open the door and jumps into my cab. In a hysterical voice, she asks me
> 
> "Could you _*PLE-E-E-E-E-E-E-EASSSSE*_ get me to the Watergate? I'm late for an appointment and that Uber driver has been driving around in circles for forty minutes!! His car's filthy and smells and he hasn't taken a bath in at least a week from the way he smells. He can't speak English and keeps driving around in circles hollering 'GPS say go here'. It's just like home in Chicago with these Uber drivers. I had the same thing happen in St. Louis last week and L.A. the week before."
> 
> ...


I've gotten the same complaint once. A passenger told me his driver didn't know where Georgetown was located from Pennsylvania and 7th. I just pointed behind me with an Uh-Duh. Got him in 15. (It was Sunday)

You need to at least know the major points in your city. When you said 9th & Pennsylvania to the Watergate, I came to the same solution. Turn to Constitution and then Virginia and voila, The Watergate.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

I find it amusing the reactions I've seen to this post. 

Personally, the OP did the right thing. What if the other driver who trying to go for a cheap buck and was in an area with a lot of potential customers, gets rear ended by another car at, say, 35 miles per hour? The passenger in the lap goes flying and breaks her (it usually a she who ends up on the lap) neck. Then the driver could've been facing charges of negligent homicide. 

I remember an old PSA when they were pushing for the use of child seats and against having a child on your lap. It starts with a baby on the lap of a normal-sized man and it ends with a sumo wrestler sitting on the guy's lap. 

On the other hand, going to the police and chasing him was a bit much.


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

Kruhn said:


> I find it amusing the reactions I've seen to this post.
> 
> Personally, the OP did the right thing. What if the other driver who trying to go for a cheap buck and was in an area with a lot of potential customers, gets rear ended by another car at, say, 35 miles per hour? The passenger in the lap goes flying and breaks her (it usually a she who ends up on the lap) neck. Then the driver could've been facing charges of negligent homicide.
> 
> ...


It's not the OP's problem what charges the driver could have been facing. It was none of his business. A bunch of consenting adults doing something risky is none of the OPs business. In PA there is NO law prohibiting you from having more passengers than seat belts unless the driver is under 18.

In short. The OP is out of line. He called the cops of somebody breaking NO laws at all.

It's absolutely none of his business that the other driver wanted to take on more risk.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Slon said:


> It's not the OP's problem what charges the driver could have been facing. It was none of his business. A bunch of consenting adults doing something risky is none of the OPs business. In PA there is NO law prohibiting you from having more passengers than seat belts unless the driver is under 18.
> 
> In short. The OP is out of line. He called the cops of somebody breaking NO laws at all.
> 
> It's absolutely none of his business that the other driver wanted to take on more risk.


Did this happen in Pennsylvania? And the driver had a responsibility for the safety of his passengers. Let's say this happened in Pennsylvania, then he would be primarily or contributorily negligent in a civil case which I presume either the living victim or the family would find against the driver and Uber.


----------



## maui (Dec 22, 2015)

Kruhn said:


> Did this happen in Pennsylvania? And the driver had a responsibility for the safety of his passengers. Let's say this happened in Pennsylvania, then he would be primarily or contributorily negligent in a civil case which I presume either the living victim or the family would find against the driver and Uber.


I think this is State by State. In Mass there is a seatbelt law, but for hires are not responsible. I think that more applies to cabs than TNC, bit that is probably arguable enough where if you got a ticket, you could fight it and have a chance the judge would waive the ticket and give you a warning.


----------



## North End Eric (Sep 12, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yeah, that's completely fabricated fiction. Really dude? At least make up things that are remotely believable.


100% truth. Care to tell me why you believe I'm lying, Brian?


----------



## Slon (Dec 25, 2015)

Kruhn said:


> Did this happen in Pennsylvania? And the driver had a responsibility for the safety of his passengers. Let's say this happened in Pennsylvania, then he would be primarily or contributorily negligent in a civil case which I presume either the living victim or the family would find against the driver and Uber.


How is any of this the OP's business?

It's not. At all.

Edit: Also OP's post was stating that he was picking them up at a college hangout and flair is Philly/NJ - so I wager it was a ride in PA.


----------



## cleve216land (Sep 12, 2015)

You are a straight up b!tch bro!!


----------



## cleve216land (Sep 12, 2015)

ELA UBER said:


> You should be proud of your self you are getting a raise. Uber is so happy to have you.


You meant a pay cut/


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Then we are doing 1,000 times better than cabs. I don't even have the time to write all of the common complaints I hear here for them. Suffice to say, they are consistent and constant.


HUH?



RamzFanz said:


> Yeah, that's completely fabricated fiction. Really dude? At least make up things that are remotely believable.


He is telling the truth. I speak from experience. Further, his below quoted assessment of you is one-hundred per-cent accurate. You prove with every post how little you know about this business.



North End Eric said:


> You don't know jack crap about this business. You prove it with every post.


Thank you, Eric, your assessment of the poster in question is one-hundred per-cent accurate. I have told him more than once that he should keep posting, as every post of his is simply more proof of his ignorance. (although I did agree with him on something about insurance,....at least I think that it was insurance)



Kruhn said:


> A passenger told me his driver didn't know where Georgetown was located from Pennsylvania and 7th. I just pointed behind me with an Uh-Duh. Got him in 15. (It was Sunday)
> 
> You need to at least know the major points in your city.
> 
> When you said 9th & Pennsylvania to the Watergate, I came to the same solution. Turn to Constitution and then Virginia and voila, The Watergate.


As you mentioned Pennsylvania first, I am assuming that you were Eastbound on Pennsylvania at Seventh. .......or were you South on Seven and pointing at an angle over your right shoulder?

If you are going to haul passengers for compensation, you must know at least that. Funny, even though UberX is held out there as a low cost alternative to a taxicab, the visitors, here, at least, expect them to know as much as a cab driver knows. I have had more than a few ask the touristy questions. In addition, I have had more than a few tell me that I was the only knowledgeable Uber driver that they had used in Washington. As in any business, _*ya' gotta' know yer' *_[vulgar term of Anglo-Saxon origin for solid waste].

When in doubt, use the most direct route. It was much easier back in the day when you could use E Street behind 1600. That was the most direct route either to the Watergate or Clowntown from that part of Pennsylvania Avenue, N.W.



maui said:


> In Mass there is a seatbelt law
> 
> for hires are not responsible. I think that more applies to cabs than TNC, bit that is probably arguable enough where if you got a ticket, you could fight it


Massachusetts has a secondary law. Voters twice rejected a primary law (No means NO). In fact, the General Assembly was reduced to begging for at least a secondary law so that the Commonwealth could get at least _*a few dollars more*_ in Federal Highway money. Every once in a while, the good Voters of the Commonwealth do remember from where they came and who it was that led the other twelve into the field against an oppressor that had the mightiest military force in the world.

I would check local laws, but in Washington, the 1800-0600 exemption from the primary nanny-er-UH-_*SEAT*_ belt law applies only to taxicabs. Even limousine drivers must buckle their revenu-ER-uh-_*SEAT*_ belts. The District of Columbia treats TNC vehicles the same as a private vehicle for the purposes of enforcing the nanny-ER-uh-_*SEAT*_ belt law. As the District of Columbia law holds the driver of a private vehicle responsible for his passengers' use or lack thereof , it is wise for TNC drivers here to make sure that their passengers follow the dictates of the nanny state.

Still, the dictate of the law here, even for taxicabs, is that there must be available a seat belt for every passenger in the vehicle. In my Mercury Grand Marquis, as there were six seat belts available, I could haul five passengers. My Ford Fusion hybrid has only five seat belts, thus I can haul only four passengers. If there are more passengers than there are seat belts, the driver will receive a summons for overloading, be it limousine, taxicab, jitney, private vehicle or TNC vehicle.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yeah, that's a complete fabrication. If you had said it was a taxi, you could have sold it.


Nah - have you read the posts here from people who UberX in DC?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

JimS said:


> Nah - have you read the posts here from people who UberX in DC?


Thank you. *****tips hat*******


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

JimS said:


> You're a jerk. Unless you have a badge, you don't enforce.


He didn't, he observed and reported, like a rent a cop, lol.


----------



## Slapsss (Jan 12, 2016)

I...COULD BE mistaken, so don't quote me on this, but awhile ago uber may have sent a message promoting "UberClown" where rates are lowered based on the number of people you can fit in your car. By lowering rates as much as 50%, you can actually make so much more because of increased activity! Uber on, indeed!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Slapsss said:


> I...COULD BE mistaken, so don't quote me on this, but awhile ago uber may have sent a message promoting "UberClown" where rates are lowered based on the number of people you can fit in your car. By lowering rates as much as 50%, you can actually make so much more because of increased activity! Uber on, indeed!


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

North End Eric said:


> Uber drivers are well known for being geographically challenged and dependent on GPS. That and surge pricing are the complaints I hear most often.


Drivers have zero control over surge. Surge is tips. Customer complaints about surge is like saying my ignorance of the situation makes me tip too much!


----------



## Drguru (Jan 15, 2016)

As much as I understand it being illegal, I have no room or empathy for Narcs. You wasted time and money to be earned and are now a narc.
A golf clap is the most I'll give you here.


----------

